# Bizarre Article



## Jus_Joos (10/2/17)

Strange angle on dripping:

http://now.howstuffworks.com/2017/02/09/heres-some-new-teen-lingo-you-dripping

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (10/2/17)

Oh, that's the article that Wayne was fuming about on the podcast, I think. Just wait and see how some media outlets freak out when they find out I'm not only dripping but making juice in my bathtub. Any journo who interviews me will need therapy afterwards, they will be shocked speechless at my risky behaviour. It's shocking what okes get up to these days, ey.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (10/2/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Strange angle on dripping:
> 
> http://now.howstuffworks.com/2017/02/09/heres-some-new-teen-lingo-you-dripping



The article seems largely founded on ignorance, "pour juice" in a dripper, news to me and I've seen plenty of folks dripping ... not one of them in their teens either.


----------



## igor (10/2/17)

Little knowledge is more dangerous than no knowledge more often than not

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/2/17)

This line cracked me up-

"And, not surprisingly, it's dangerous"

Thats what happens when you have a so called "reporter" whos only experience is their high school magazine write up "who is the most likely to succeed"

#Morons_must_fall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (11/2/17)

Shees. After reading that my eyes opened and I will stop the practice of pouring my nicotine laced liquid onto the exposed coil and wick in my modified smoking device.

I will make you all a deal. I am sure you all are just as scared as I am currently. Send me your dripping devices and I will make sure they are discarded in the appropriate manner. PM me for shipping details.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/2/17)

Anneries said:


> Shees. After reading that my eyes opened and I will stop the practice of pouring my nicotine laced liquid onto the exposed coil and wick in my modified smoking device.
> 
> I will make you all a deal. I am sure you all are just as scared as I am currently. Send me your dripping devices and I will make sure they are discarded in the appropriate manner. PM me for shipping details.



Can i have your address please bud?
Im so worried about my health right now i think im going to start smoking again, smoking sounds much safer than what I've just read

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (11/2/17)

The "truth" .... the elusive truth. Bring on the scientific research, the evidence please, the Double blind tests....The proven facts before I buy it! The lengths cigarette companies will go to to keep selling their proven carcinogenic cigarettes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (11/2/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Strange angle on dripping:
> 
> http://now.howstuffworks.com/2017/02/09/heres-some-new-teen-lingo-you-dripping


That article was vague and led the uninitiated to believe it is a dangerous and elicit activity.An other piece of yellow journalism and anti vapeing bull crap.


----------



## kev mac (11/2/17)

blujeenz said:


> The article seems largely founded on ignorance, "pour juice" in a dripper, news to me and I've seen plenty of folks dripping ... not one of them in their teens either.


Now that I think of it I never see teens vapeing.At the very popular and successful shop I frequent I've never seen one nor would the proprietor allow them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (11/2/17)

Wow, it sounds like the tobacco lobbyists wrote that article directly for howstuffworks, I used to like that website when I was in my teens. How disappointing.


----------



## Dietz (22/2/17)

Grimm Covers this article. Hahahhaa, Teens and Dripping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

A mate of mine used to drip. Antibiotics cured it. Problem solved...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/2/17)

The problem is that this drivel is believed by the gullible few who will off-course post in on their favourite social media pages to be read by more uninformed sheep who forms an (incorrect) opinion... Eish...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (23/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/17)

I have no words....... I mean..... I can't..... 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mavric69 (23/2/17)

We live in an age where information is everywhere... right at your fingertips.. but we also living in an age where we getting too much information.. that might sound weird, right? But in this age, its more important to be FIRST.. News media, journo's etc, publish stories for the sake of being FIRST.. they dont care who it hurts or who/what it destroys... just publish it.. get it out there. NO research at all. If there is research being done, the information is sourced from one side of the coin.. someone said vaping is dangerous (Big Tobacco) and they ran with it... because they wanted to be FIRST. Unfortunately, for the most part, if you hear it on the news or read it online in a news publication, it has to be true right? Anything you practice for long enough you will become good at, including bullshit. 

quote - "If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed. If you do read it, you're misinformed."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (23/2/17)

You Tube can make you very clever... or very stupid. One needs common sense, logic and rational thinking in order to sift through the massive volume of information and to try to filter the "truth".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

